# Print: Welche Themen interessieren euch? (November/Dezember 2018)



## PCGH_Stephan (29. Oktober 2018)

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Themenvorschläge, die wir regelmäßig im                       PCGHX-Forum erhalten. Wir möchten von euch wissen,     über        welche     der     zur    Abstimmung stehenden Themen ihr     gerne   mehr  im         PCGH-Magazin   lesen      möchtet. (Wundert     euch nicht,   falls   ein    Thema     in der   Vergangenheit  schon     einmal zur Wahl   stand.   Dabei    handelt es     sich um   kein     Versehen.)

Ihr müsst euch nicht auf ein Thema beschränken, Mehrfachauswahl ist                    möglich. Die Verteilung der Stimmen ist nach dem Ablauf  der              Umfragedauer      zu sehen.

Ihr habt ganz andere Ideen? Klasse - lasst es uns wissen im Thread Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?


----------



## Ion (29. Oktober 2018)

Habe selbst mal ein Pico NT (mit glaube 90W?) verbaut - das tut seit über 10 Jahren seinen Dienst bei meiner Mutter im Mini-PC. Würde mich mal interessieren was es da noch so alles gibt und was sich getan hat.
Slimline Lüfter hatte ich bisher nicht gekauft, weil ich nicht weiß ob sie was taugen.


> _Alte Spiele unter Windows 10 nutzen_


Da wäre ich gespannt, was ihr abseits von GoG und DosBox zu bieten habt.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Oktober 2018)

[x] TPM (Trusted Platform Module) im PC: Funktionsweise und Einsatzzweck
[x] Lautsprecher im Vergleichstest: 2.0/2.1 über 150 Euro
[x] Gebrauchte Hardware kaufen: Welche Modelle sich lohnen
[x] Anleitung: Alte Spiele unter Windows 10 nutzen                           
[x] Praxistest: Leistung von Kompaktwasserkühlungen in unterschiedlichen Gehäusen


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. Oktober 2018)

Umfrage schrieb:
			
		

> _TPM (Trusted Platform Module) im PC: Funktionsweise und Einsatzzweck
> &
> __Anleitung: Alte Spiele unter Windows 10 nutzen_



Diese beiden Themen interessieren mich mit weitem Abstand am meisten, wenn diese Themen enthalten sein werden werde ich diese ausgaben kaufen, wenn nicht eben nicht.


----------



## Cleriker (29. Oktober 2018)

Ganz klar alte Spiele unter Windows 10 und das mit dem Gebrauchtkauf. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## rocc (29. Oktober 2018)

[x] _Praxistest: Leistung von Kompaktwasserkühlungen in unterschiedlichen Gehäusen
_
Definitiv ein interessantes Thema! Die Sinnhaftigkeit von Push/Pull/Push&Pull in Gehäusen mit wenig Platz könnte nochmal eruiert werden.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Oktober 2018)

_TPM (Trusted Platform Module) im PC: Funktionsweise und Einsatzzweck_ 


 _Kompakte Netzteile im Vergleichstest: SFX-L und SFX_ 


 _Lautsprecher im Vergleichstest: 2.0/2.1 bis 150 Euro_ 

 _Lautsprecher im Vergleichstest: 2.0/2.1 über 150 Euro_ 


 _Lautsprecher im Vergleichstest: 5.1_ 

 _Gebrauchte Hardware kaufen: Welche Modelle sich lohnen_ 


 _Anleitung: Alte Spiele unter Windows 10 nutzen_ 

Vielen Dank für die Umfrage Stephan  Mich interessiert das meiste davon was du vorgeschlagen hast, also nicht so schlimm wenn im Heft mal was landet das mich nicht interessiert solange mindestens 4 Themen mich interessieren wird die Print gekauft


----------



## Ampre (29. Oktober 2018)

Themenvorschlag:
Großer Architekturenvergleich 1080ti 2080ti Vega 64. was limitiert in welchem Spiel.

- Frontend Test:
  Nur Polygonenlastige Settings im Game auf Ultra aktiviert
  Zur Polygonenlas wird im weiteren Test noch Tesselation dazu geschalten
- Shader Test 
  Nur Shaderlastige Settings aktiviert
- Texture Test
  Nur Texturlastige Settings sind aktiv
- Rops Test
  Nur Settings die die Rops belasten sind aktiv


----------



## Homerclon (29. Oktober 2018)

Ui, diesmal interessiert mich fast alles (wenn auch nicht gleichermaßen).


----------



## der_yappi (30. Oktober 2018)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> [x] TPM (Trusted Platform Module) im PC: Funktionsweise und Einsatzzweck
> [x] Lautsprecher im Vergleichstest: 2.0/2.1 über 150 Euro
> [x] Gebrauchte Hardware kaufen: Welche Modelle sich lohnen
> [x] Anleitung: Alte Spiele unter Windows 10 nutzen
> [x] Praxistest: Leistung von Kompaktwasserkühlungen in unterschiedlichen Gehäusen



Bei mir dazu noch
[x] Lautsprecher im Vergleichstest: 2.0/2.1 unter 150 Euro
[x] Kompakte Lüfter im Vergleichstest: Slimline


----------



## Gecko2110 (30. Oktober 2018)

Moin zusammen:

Gebrauchte Hardware kaufen: Welche Modelle sich lohnen 
Finde ich sehr interessant, da gerade das Thema 1080 als lohnenswert erachtet wird!

Anleitung: Alte Spiele unter Windows 10 nutzen 
*Was gibt es schöneres als zu Weihnachten alte Spiele mit den Freunden und der Familie zu zocken und dann über die schönen alten Zeiten zu sprechen... was waren das tolle Abende/Nächte/lange Morgende *


----------



## Cleriker (30. Oktober 2018)

Okay, TPM wurmt mich doch irgendwie. Geballte Infos dazu wären auch für mich sehr interessant.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hacksplash (2. November 2018)

_Lautsprecher im Vergleichstest: 2.0/2.1 bis 150 Euro
_
für den Zweit-PC


_Gebrauchte Hardware kaufen: Welche Modelle sich lohnen

_hier würden mich vor allem die Auswahlkriterien interessieren


_Anleitung: Alte Spiele unter Windows 10 nutzen_

abseits der Dosbox hab ich für ganz alte Schinken hab ich noch meinen Pentium I mit ner Voodoo1 & SB Live. Allerdings machen inzwischen viele Spiele des letzten Jahrzehnts Probleme - GOG Versionen funktionen zwar an sich gut, aber 2x kaufen sowie die Tatsache, dass nicht alles zu bekommen ist stört doch erheblich


----------



## cht47 (2. November 2018)

TPM, AMD PSP, Intel ME

Ryzen soll ja auch ein TPM integriert haben, wie funktioniert der? Glaub bei meinem letzten Bitlocker Test auf dem Gaming Rechner meckerte er das kein TPM vorhanden ist.


----------



## Toast mit Mett (15. November 2018)

[x] TPM (Trusted Platform Module) im PC: Funktionsweise und Einsatzzweck
[x] Gebrauchte Hardware kaufen: Welche Modelle sich lohnen


----------



## Blechbuex (15. November 2018)

Mich würde interessieren was es mit Windows 10 versionstechnisch so auf sich hat.
Vor kurzem wollte ich über Geforce Experience ein Treiber Update machen.
Wurde abgelehnt.Angeblich wäre die neueste Version des Nvidea Treibers,mit meinem Windows 10 64bit pro NICHT kompatibel !
Bin dann auf Nvidea und habe dann dort den neuesten Treiber downgeloadet.

Bei der Installation gab's dann einen Kompatibilität Test.

Ich frage mich was das soll,wenn man im Vorfeld,also vor dem Download, ja schon genau seine Grafikkarte angeben musste.
Ziemlich Mysteriös.

Was mich noch interessieren würde:
Audio am PC, über nen externen Verstärker. 
Und wie man das ganze am besten,auch preisbewußt angeht.
Besonders interessant wäre,wie man das verkabelt kann.
Derzeit hängt ein Verstärker bei mir am PC, leider nur über spdif.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (17. November 2018)

Was mich generell noch interessieren würde, wären "umgedrehte" Grafikkarten-Benchmarks. Also nicht die Frage "Wie viele fps schafft die Karte bei Einstellung x?", sondern die Frage "Wie muss ich die Details einstellen, um auf 60 oder 144 Hz zu kommen?"
Das scheint mir eine sehr praxisnahe Frage zu sein, da ich nicht ad hoc die Grafikkarte wechseln kann, die Details aber schon. Und besonders mit Blick auf 144 Hz-Monitore oder solche ohne Free-/G-Sync ist das wohl interessant.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (19. November 2018)

[x]TPM - Einst in aller Munde, heute fast vergessen
[x]Lautsprecher 2.0/2.1 bis 150 € und mehr - Brauche langsam neue.


----------



## BikeRider (21. November 2018)

TPM (Trusted Platform Module) im PC: Funktionsweise und Einsatzzweck (habe ich mir schon lange gewünscht  )
 Lautsprecher im Vergleichstest: 2.0/2.1 bis 150 Euro
 Lautsprecher im Vergleichstest: 5.1
 Anleitung: Alte Spiele unter Windows 10 nutzen


----------



## -Chefkoch- (22. November 2018)

[x] TPM (Trusted Platform Module) im PC: Funktionsweise und Einsatzzweck
[x] Anleitung: Alte Spiele unter Windows 10 nutzen
[x] Praxistest: Leistung von Kompaktwasserkühlungen in unterschiedlichen Gehäusen


----------

